# Pop up blind?



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I put my blind up a few weeks back and hunted over the weekend with no success and was thinking maybe I need to move it a little bit to put the wind more in my favor. What are y'alls take on it? Will I mess stuff up by moving or will they not care? They didn't seem to care when I put it up had deer on the cam that night. Only need to move it about 30-40 feet. Thoughts.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You have to have the wind right, no matter what. In my opinion. The pop up blind will not keep all your scent in.

In some cases, deer don't seem to mind. So I am sure that people will tell you that they threw up a blind and killed a deer out of it that day. I think some of that has to do with where they put it...like tucked in to a natural hole in the brush...or they brush it in really well.

I think in most cases, deer take a while to get use to something that big and new in there area. Perhaps if they have already been looking at it. You will be okay.

I would suggest, if it needs to be moved to work....go ahead and do it.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

What is the dominant wind direction? How well is it brushed in? How many windows do you have open? What type of brush are you using to brush it in? I usually brush mine in to where they almost disappear and this usually only leaves 2 shooting lanes open. I normally set up wit a cross wind because when the cold fronts come in I am still at a cross wind. I also have a short shovel that I use to shovel dirt up on the inner and outer walls, this helps to seal the scent in and keep small critters out. We have some cedar trees in the area, not a lot but a few and I incorporate them into my brush in process which really helps with cover scent. We also have some cows in the area and it doesn't hit to step in a cow pie ( really helps with the walk in cover scent) and its natural. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------

